# Getting into trouble



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Good for you to find a way to keep up Racer's training even while you are stuck in a chair! Along the same lines I know someone with a GSD who does the most amazing weaves. I asked her how she taught him one day when we were at a class together. She told me she had had some sort of ankle or knee surgery and was confined to a wheelchair for a while and that was when she taught the dog to "noodle." Her basement had enough room to have weave poles set up and she had her DH put a 2nd wheelchair down there for her. Everyday she sent the dog to the basement and then got herself out of the upstairs chair and scooted down the stairs on her butt, got into the other chair and spent the morning teaching poles. My basement has too much stuff and besides we know we can't drill a poodle on one piece of equipment for too long or they get bored, right?


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

That is why we ended up doing 3 different things in 20 minutes Lily. Lol

I actually may have DH move my weaves too and work sends 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am sure you will have all kinds of new distance work and great sends by the time you are out of that chair!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

He's having a little trouble without me stepping into the send. Overall he is doing well.

Left turn send - YouTube

Right turn sends - YouTube

Please excuse his lack of grooming lol :bathbaby:


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

thanks for the video. what a good boy he is!


----------

